# Family of rollers with best or worst homing ability



## rolling to victory (Nov 2, 2011)

Based on homing ability what family of rollers have good or terrible homing abilities, now this question is for anyone that has flown different families of rollers threw out the years. please share your experiences


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rollers are not bred for homing abilities, so I would think any strains would be just like any other average pigeon not bred for homing. Some of the show and fancy breeds don't Even home any longer .


----------



## JackB (Jul 14, 2015)

*Rollers*

My first birds (1962) were Rollers. I would bike them several blocks and release them. They returned home but took a while. It was fun back then but they can't be counted on for a great homing instinct. Homers, now that's a whole new fascinating game.


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> Rollers are not bred for homing abilities, so I would think any strains would be just like any other average pigeon not bred for homing. Some of the show and fancy breeds don't Even home any longer .


Just because they are not "Homing Pigeons" does not mean that some roller varieties will not have better homing ability than others. Many rollers do have some homing ability.


----------

